# Attente de 30 secondes au démarrage de OS 9



## fred (10 Avril 2000)

Si vous avez des retards au chargement de OS 9, il se peut que la cause soient la recherche de connexion vers des serveurs. En enlevant ce raccourci, le problème disparaît.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2000)

comment enlève-t-on ce raccourci, où se trouve -t-il ?


----------



## bengilli (18 Avril 2000)

tu zappes carément le fichier "serveurs récents" du dossier système pour résoudre ce problème...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2000)

ou alors desactive AppleShare.....


----------

